# Are there any mining engineers on here?



## petergibbons (Jan 17, 2007)

If so, I would like to pick your brain.


----------



## Bminer (Jan 17, 2007)

petergibbons said:


> If so, I would like to pick your brain.


That would be me.


----------



## petergibbons (Jan 17, 2007)

Bminer said:


> That would be me.



Hey Bminer, just sent you a PM.


----------

